
A Car Dealers Won’t Sell: It’s Electric - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/01/science/electric-car-auto-dealers.html
======
booruguru
I would have never imagined that salespeople deter customers from buying
electric cars. But I think this could be used as a great selling point: The
cars are so low maintenance make less money on more expensive vehicles.

Also, this situation is yet another reason why companies like Tesla need to be
able to sell direct-to-consumers.

------
michaelrhansen
Oil companies like it when dealers sell gas powered cars.

